# Elite 7 TI Touch good unit, worth the money?



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Wanting a new sonar gps combo, is this unit a good
choice? Have read good reviews & with rebate would cost about 700.00 from GPS store. Is GPS store best place to buy? Used mainly on Lake Erie & needs to be sunlight viewable.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The elite ti screens are good in the sun I have used one in sunny conditions in Erie before. The system is like the older lowrance hds gen2. Also I would highly recommend getting a navionics chart for Lake Erie I use in my unit on Erie as well. Right now they are running a $50 rebate till the end of July so if your thinking of pulling the trigger soon take advantage!


----------

